# feeling frustration and hopeless tried so many things no luck with chronic ibs d



## Tabatha Putnam (May 20, 2016)

Hello I have had ibs for seven years and it started like bang one day the past year has been getting worse month by month, when get it I can not make it 20 feet to the bathroom before a accident have done process of elimination of foods staying home careing cloths with me in case it realy has no rym or reason to it routine or not feeling frustration and hopeless I ready to give up on food and suffer hunger but the stomach pain is just so unbearable been to specialist in my area as far as two hour drive away get the same answers all test are normal my liver showed it was fatty but no answer for that my vitamin d was low so started taking this as suggested by specialist docter the joint pain headaches stomach pain everyday with no answer has got just feeling so hopeless keep trying to lose weight cause doctor keep telling me thats the answer just not losing staying the same wieght life is hell now they said I have fibromyalgia which has started to give sleeping issue on top of it i can only sleep one two hours at time wake with so much pain so thats making things worse the speacilist i have seen hav told me it all lies in my mind from the tramatic child hood but I really do not feel this is the issue I am easy going person that lets things go, but this not knowing minute to minute day to day what to eat or do to ease my issue and pain is really upsetting and hopeless


----------



## Lhayes (May 30, 2016)

Tabatha, your story is the same as mine. I was finally put on Colestipol HCI granules which has helped very well with the diarrhea. It's also used for high cholesterol. I'm now able to leave the house without worry. After much research on line I found a book called "Breaking the Vicious Cycle". It's been very informative and I'm going to start the diet in a couple of weeks after I return from vacation. It seems to me Dr's have no clue that diet is a major component of this illness. They just want to treat the symptoms but not find the cause. I hope you find this helpful. Good luck.


----------



## MaroonGirl (Jun 9, 2016)

Tabatha, there is this probiotic that is awesome for diarrhea. It's called Darolac by Aristo. Try to get it online as it is made in India.

Hope it helps.


----------

